# Dr. Earth



## Alistair (May 27, 2008)

I'm thinking about using Dr Earth all purpose fertlizer with Foxfarm Ocean Forest soil.  Does anyone have experience with or suggestions concerning this fertlizer?

I'd be happy to hear from people that use an organic fertilzer other than Dr. Earth.  

Also, any suggestions on how to do a frist time organic grow using soil would be greatly appreciated.  I will be transplanting three times, so the soil should be nutrient rich for most, if not all of the grow. I want a fertilzer that works well with the nurtients that are already in the soil, as well as one that works well with the symbiotic organisms (bacteria and fungi).  Hopefully I won't need to add too many suplements; I want to keep it simple; soil, fertilizer, light and water.

I know nothing about organic growing so any help would be appreciated,

Alistair


----------



## Roken (May 31, 2008)

Whats up Alistair, i'll help you out here with an easy organic setup.  First off use that fox farm's ocean's forrest, mix 1 bag of ocean's with 1 cubic foot of big chunky perlite.  This will help with airation for your root's and better drainage so that you can feed more often and more efficiantly!.  This soil should last you 30 days with no added supplements as far as N-P-K goes.  Start with a 1gal pot, transplant to a 3gal pot and end with a 5gal pot, you can start adding nutes when you transplant into the 3gal pot.  I reccomend adding Indonesian bat guano for flowering need's, it's an organic super bloom enhancer and helps improve your over all taste in the finished product.  You can also use Advanced nutrients Sweet leaf for an organic shugar supply for building up your carb's in your plants energy system.  Remember to flush your grow with plain water for the last 2 week's of growth, this helps flush out any nutrients left inside the plant's tissue.  If you do this your herb will burn better and taste better, I recomend using "Tarantula" by advanced nutrients, this helps build up all your micro-organisms in your soil, a good colony of microbes will transfer usable nutrients to your plant constantly and alot quicker.  You only need to use like 3 times throughout your whole grow for a healthy supply of organisms and microbes. keep us posted man and good luck!! Peace and Love!


----------



## Alistair (May 31, 2008)

Right on, Roken!  That sounds like good advice.  I've been doing some reading about organic farming as well as indoor growing in general, and I've been trying to figure out a plan that will work well for me. I think your suggestions will do me well, helping me to put together a good method.

Thanks, 

Alistair


----------



## organick (Jun 8, 2008)

Dr. Earth Rocks. Make tea then water.
I like my dolomite lime mixed with soil and used throughout the grow.
I recomend fertilizing throughout the grow with tea, top dressing, or liquid (organic) fertilizer. The reason being, marijuana can and will use alot (when it has the development and roots for it) of nutrients to grow big and taisty. A little extra time and "love" to make a tea or mix a topdress will reap nice rewards. Perlit, oh yea.


----------



## Alistair (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks again Organick.  You'll see from the other thread (New Grow) I started that I asked you about the dolomite lime.  This post answers that question.


----------



## anaujiram_Es (Sep 24, 2011)

probly not gonna have to mix in a bag of perlite to the foxfarms. there's plenty in there already. u could also mix a few parts of Happyfrog in there to help start the micro organisms up. goodluck dude
:bong:


----------

